# Gourami/tetra tank



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

The new scape...
Home to 4 dwarf gourami males, neon tetras, cardinal tetras, ember tetras, dwarf loaches, albino bn, common bn & cherry shrimp










Once its had some grow in time, it should look somewhat decent


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Updated pic


----------

